# Gravely ZT1844 wont stay running



## [email protected] (May 15, 2010)

Gravely ZT1844 wont stay running. Changed the fuel filter and fuel pump still stahls out after two minutes. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Try running with the gas cap loose. Vent could be clogged.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2010)

Tried that, no diff. Tried other tank, same thing. Tapped on carb. No diff. Tried a bit of Gumout no diff. Could it be a head gasket?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Not likely the head gasket is causing it to stall out. 

Have you checked for ignition spark right after it stalls?


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2010)

*Thanks for the reply*

I think its over heating. Runs for two minutes then stalls out. Open the oil filler cap and its smoking. Let it sit, starts fine runs 2 minutes and stalls.
HELP!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It would be unusual for an engine to overheat in only 2 minutes. Check the flywheel blower and make sure the air intake is open and that the cooling fins and air flow around the cylinders is open and not plugged full of grass and debris. Check the flywheel key and make sure it's not sheared. 

Did you check for spark when the engine dies?


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2010)

I have spark after engine dies. Nothing else is clogged with depris. How do I check the flywheel key? If it is not the flywheel key, what would the next likely problem be? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You will need to remove the flywheel retaining nut/bolt, if it's a Briggs engine you should be able to tell without removing the flywheel, all other engines, you pretty much have to take the flywheel off to tell.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2010)

flywheel key is not sheared.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may want to try priming the engine after it stalls. If it will start off a prime, this tells us there is an issue with fuel delivery after the engine runs a short time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2010)

Well it appears that the problem was alot of debri under the mower deck. Its running good now. But, when cutting the grass on a low setting, oil is coming out of the cap.
I never mentioned that I have a mulching kit attached. Could that have anything to do with it? The oil level is right where it should be on the dip stick.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What brand, model and spec is your engine?


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2010)

Briggs INTEK 18.00 HP
Model 00DE
31H77 0110 E1 03061ZZA only as 126 hrs on it
Not sure about the year bought from a friend.
Somebody told me maybe the rings and piston?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Unless it's been run without an air filter or somehow ingested a lot of dirt, the piston and rings should be fine. I would suspect a leaking cylinder head gasket. You may need to perform a leak down test to make a determination on what the actual issue really is.


----------



## jsjpoppajohn (Jun 3, 2012)

*jsjpoppajohn*

I am trying to get a Gravely ZT1844 to run and am having the same problem. Add fuel to carb and it cranks, but will not continue. Online says a fuel pump is not available.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jsjpoppajohn said:


> I am trying to get a Gravely ZT1844 to run and am having the same problem. Add fuel to carb and it cranks, but will not continue. Online says a fuel pump is *not available*.


Post the engine model type and code numbers. I am sure there is some type of fuel pump available as a substitute if the original type is NLA.


----------



## Asaunders19 (Jun 4, 2020)

indypower said:


> Try running with the gas cap loose. Vent could be clogged.


If this solves my issue then what bent is clogged?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

tank bent.


----------

